# Remote code Olevia 437 lcd?



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

Anyone have remote code for the Olevia 437 lcd, or any suggestions. Have tried all learning according to 622 manual with no success. Thanks.


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I had an older Olevia 30" LCD, about two years ago when the had the 27" and 30" only. Anyway, I lost the remote and could not find any remotes that worked with it. I found a number to call tech support for the LCD and actually got to talk to a guy right away. I was shocked. He sent me out a new and different remote with a software upgrade to enable me to use the newer remote. He did this free of charge. All I had to do was to connect a serial cable to my LCD and laptop, pop in the CD software upgrade and watched and waited. Granted he sent me a software upgrade for the 27" by accident and it screwed up my screen until he emailed me the correct software but once I had re-upgraded my LCD it worked like a charm. As an added benefit my LCD now accepted commands from the Dishnetwork remote. I have since sold the TV to my parents and they took it to Florida but I would recommend calling their tech support to see if there is an upgrade for your LCD.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I might be wrong but I don't think your going to find one. I don't see that brand listed in the remote codes. You might be better off going out and getting a universal remote. I love Harmony remotes, currently I have the 880, but you can get cheaper ones that will work just fine. I think once you move to something like that you'll never look back.


----------



## kublakhan (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a 37" Olevia LCD, as well. I searched extensively, but couldn't find a code for the Dish remote. Went out an bought a Harmony 659, which I'm quite happy with.


----------



## kkozma (Mar 1, 2007)

dewey brunner said:


> Anyone have remote code for the Olevia 437 lcd, or any suggestions. Have tried all learning according to 622 manual with no success. Thanks.


Olevia makes a great budget TV, but the remotes SUCK.

Enjoy your new Harmony.  lol


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

dewey brunner said:


> Anyone have remote code for the Olevia 437 lcd, or any suggestions. Have tried all learning according to 622 manual with no success. Thanks.


I haven't come across a code for that model. :icon_cool


----------

